# What's the best specialty?



## judyinjersey (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi
              What do you consider the best specialty?
I was interested in oncology but someone with experience told me there aren't alot of oncology specific jobs.
What's in demand? What keeps you busy? What do you think is the best paying specialty?

Any info appreciated

Judy


----------



## Hayley_Sutton (Jan 28, 2016)

I would suggest Cardiology. I am currently seeking a new position for myself and I am seeing a lot of cardiology opportunities out there for remote positions. I currently work for a Gastroenterology practice. I would say Gastroenterology is pretty simple to code. This is why i'm seeking a new position. I want something more challenging.


----------



## judyinjersey (Jan 31, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply Hayley


----------

